# Use pkg_add with proxy and auth



## ptempel (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with setting up pkg_add(1) to use a proxy with authentication?  Have searched around for this one but only see threads about using without authentication.  I only need it when I bring my laptop into work.  Here I have this type of authentication:


```
ftp ftpproxy.mycompany.com
login:  remote_site_id@your_firewallid@remote_site_addr
pass:   remote_site_pass@your_firewall_password
```
I can get it to work with plain ftp and .netrc.  But don't know if this can be done with pkg_add(1) and FTP_PROXY/HTTP_PROXY env vars.  It's not a big deal since I think that the remote hosting company provides wifi in the same building.  Its just nice to use a hardwire connection if you have it. 

Thanks,
Philippe


----------

